# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  آدرس دهی فایل css

## css-man

سلام دوستان من فایل سی اس اسم توی این آدرسه (application/views/template/css/index.css)
چطور باید تو هدر آدرس بدم تا لود بشه؟

----------


## farzadyazdan

بهترین روش این هست که شما آدرس سایتتون رو به صورت کامل بنویسید به عنوان مثال:

http://www.sitename.com/thems/style.css

----------


## css-man

روی لوکال دارم کار میکنم

----------


## farzadyazdan

اگر با codeigniter دارید کار می کنید به جای دادن آدرس مستقیم سایت (http://www.sitename.com) از تابع site_url() استفاده کنید و بقیه مسیر و هم بهش بچسبونید

----------


## cardano7

من هم همین مشکل را دارم:



> RewriteEngine on
> #RewriteBase /
> RewriteCond $1 !^(index\.php|img|css|robots\.txt)
> RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php/$1 [L]


این کد htaccess من هست. کدهای css من در درون



> http://192.168.1.101/CodeIgniter/css/...


قرار داره اما نمی دونم چطور تنظیم کنم که آدرس همه ی اونها نسبت به 



> http://192.168.1.101/CodeIgniter/


تنظیم بشود و نه root و همچنین نه آدرس شامل زیر پوشه های تو در تو

----------


## plague

تو کانفیگ 
base_url
رو بزار 
http://192.168.1.101/CodeIgniter/
بعد اینجوری آدرس بشده
<?php echo base_url('css/style.css'); ?>

----------


## engmmrj

> تو کانفیگ 
> base_url
> رو بزار 
> http://192.168.1.101/CodeIgniter/
> بعد اینجوری آدرس بشده
> <?php echo base_url('css/style.css'); ?>


 نمیشه از base_url استفاده کرد error میده :
*Fatal error*:  Call to undefined function base_url() in *C:\xampp\htdocs\cms2\application\controllers\blog.  php* on line *8*

----------


## plague

این تابع در helper قرار داره به اسم url 
هلپر ها یه سری توابع هستن که میتونید خودتون هم بسازید و در یک صفحه با نام مشخص دسته بندیشون کنید و بعد استفاده کنید توبرنامه 
برای استفاده از توابع هر هلپر باید قبلش اون هلپر رو لود کنید توی کد 
مثلا
$this->load->helper('url');
echo base_url(); 


اما برای هلپر های خیلی خیلی پرکاربرد مثل این url بجای اینکه در هر استفاده لودش کنید راه بهتری هست که به کد ایگنایتر بگید این رو اتوماتیک لود کنه 
برید به فایل 
autoload.php
در دایرکتوری کانفیگ
در اونجا میتونید مشخص کنید که چی ها به صورت اتوماتیک لود بشه (کتابخانه ها . هلپر ها . مدل ها و .... )
در قسمت هلپرش که یه آرایه هست 
url رو به آرایه اضافه کنید

$autoload['helper'] = array('html','url','form');

----------


## engmmrj

الان من بخوام از پوشه application/views آدرس بدم مشکلی پیش نمی یاد ؟

----------


## plague

چی رو آدرس بدین ؟ یه مثال بزن

----------


## engmmrj

فایل های css و ,js روبه این صورت.
base_url();/application/views/css/styles.css

----------

